
Andy Rubin Unleashed Android on the World. Now Watch Him Do the Same with AI - phodo
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/android-inventor-andy-rubin-playground-artificial-intelligence/
======
visarga
1000 words into the article and just found out what it is about.

